# Does the PRTB actually have any teeth?



## 25euronote (11 May 2009)

Was having a discussion over the weekend and the subject of the PRTB and its "teeth" came up.  From threads here I can see that there a lot of complaints about the PRTB.

If the prtb finds in the landlords favor and awards costs and damages against the tenant, but the tenant moves, what can the landlord do? Does the PRTB's interest finish with the result of the adjudication?

Likewise if the PRTB finds against the Landlord and the Landlord has either sold up and moved or just simply cant be contacted (because he gave the rented property) as his address on the form, what can the PRTB do?


----------



## locksmith (16 May 2009)

yes it does have teeth.

if landlord fails to comply, prtb can go to the circuit court.

prtb can do same against tenant, but if tenant moves on with no forwarding address, then in reality judgements are unenforceable.

Having looked at decisions,

if landlord evicts tenant illegally / changes locks etc., big fine 6 k - 15 k.

keeping a crappy house / failure to keep up repairs etc ., approx 1500 fine.

Also publication on their "list"


----------



## powercity (17 May 2009)

Concur.


----------



## ajapale (17 May 2009)

*The Private Residential Tenancies Board*



> * The PRTB was established in September 2004 to:
> 
> resolve disputes between landlords and tenants;
> operate a national tenancy registration system and
> ...




I think the question(s) should be.

What is the mission of the PRTB?
What are its objectives?
How effective is it at achieving those objectives?
In situations where it has made a determination how effective is the enforcement of the determination?

From reading threads here it is clear that the PRTB is not popular among landlords but I dont think landlord popularity is an objective of the PRTB!


----------



## round1 (17 May 2009)

The PRTB may not be popular with landlords but refer to recent post titled " 			  *Help required with landlord issues!*" on this forum on 6/5/2009 to see why its establishment was essential.


----------



## 25euronote (17 May 2009)

I think the point is being missed here.....

        We all know what the PRTB was set up for and we all know what it does - whether we are happy about it or not.  

The question is what can it do to enforce its judgements?  

If one, either tenant or landlord chose to ignore the judgement what are the consequences?


----------



## sam h (18 May 2009)

As locksmith said, they can take further action, but it is easier for them to persue a landlord than a tenant as there is usually no forwarding address if the tenant decides to skip off owing rent & leaving the house in a mess + stacks of bills.  

A landlord is not likely to change address due to an issue with a tenant.

I recently had a issue as I outlined above - I sent them an e-mail saying that I just wanted my point of view on record and I saw no point in persuing it as I did not have an address for them & I got a mail back saying they were no in a position to offer me any advice.

The landlord pays to keep them going yet they offer very little for the landlord - they seem to be very biased to the tenant.


----------



## jhegarty (18 May 2009)

ajapale said:


> From reading threads here it is clear that the PRTB is not popular among landlords but I dont think landlord popularity is an objective of the PRTB!



I am sure they could achieve a lot more popularity with honest landlords by just hearing cases promptly.


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 May 2009)

round1 said:


> The PRTB may not be popular with landlords but refer to recent post titled "              *Help required with landlord issues!*" on this forum on 6/5/2009 to see why its establishment was essential.


 
That was about a bunch of students who moved into a "unliveable" place and unsurprisingly had one diasaster after another. Now want compensation for the experience. That story made no sense.


----------



## ajapale (18 May 2009)

25euronote said:


> The question is what can it do to enforce its judgements?
> If one, either tenant or landlord chose to ignore the judgement what are the consequences?



Lets try to keep to the OP's question.


----------

